# JOHN DEERE BLITZ BLACK...



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

I JUST BOUGHT 2 GALLONS FOR MY RAT ROD IT SAYS DO NOT USE LACQUER THINNER BECAUSE IT MAY CAUSE THE PAINT TO SEPARATE IT SAYS USE JOHN DEERE PAINT THINNER IF SPRAYING WITH A GUN.. ALSO IT DONT ASK FOR HARDNER IF ANY ONE HAS USED THIS LET ME KNOW WHAT WAS YOUR MIX RATIO!! THANKX


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

been i while since i used but i do beleive thre was some sort of acticvator for it... if i find out ill post that but if you gogole it there are tons of articles on it ... i have some saved, ill see if i can find em.


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by atownimpalas_@Sep 22 2009, 08:11 PM~15156963
> *I JUST BOUGHT 2 GALLONS FOR MY RAT ROD IT SAYS DO NOT USE LACQUER THINNER BECAUSE IT MAY CAUSE THE PAINT TO SEPARATE IT SAYS USE JOHN DEERE PAINT THINNER IF SPRAYING WITH A GUN.. ALSO IT DONT ASK FOR HARDNER IF ANY ONE HAS USED THIS LET ME KNOW WHAT WAS YOUR MIX RATIO!! THANKX
> *


I sprayed a truck a while back and mixed it 8:1:1 (8 parts being the black, 1 being the thinner witch i used theres as I wont want no issues, and 1 hardener) From what they told me is that the hardener is not mandatory but helpfull in speeding up the cure time and harder finish, so I went ahead and used it to speed up the process. Last thing I would want is bugs and all kinds of dirt getting in the final finish while still wet :burn:

EDIT: Done with a harbor freight paint gun :cheesy:


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

who sells this shit


----------



## Catalyzed (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 08:14 PM~15167959
> *who sells this shit
> *


Owner of truck bought it, ill ask him where he got it from and get back to you. He talkin' bout striping it so will pass on your number when he ready


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

cool


----------



## atownimpalas (Nov 15, 2008)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Sep 23 2009, 09:14 PM~15167959
> *who sells this shit
> *


john deere dealer i ordered 2 gallons 31.00 a gallon 1 got dropped on the truck paint all over the floor and on the other gallon so they reorderd another one and gave the one with paint all over ..not opened for 15.00 the gallon i said hell yes run that!!   :biggrin:


----------



## flakes23 (Aug 6, 2007)

I think i saw some at tractor supply!!


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

good info: http://www.crankshaftcoalition.com/wiki/Jo...itz_Black_paint


----------

